
Wacky Craigslist ad shows what’s legal in seeking household help - DrScump
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/networth/article/Wacky-Craigslist-ad-shows-what-s-legal-in-11821551.php
======
DrScump
The ad:

[https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ofc/d/personal-assistant-
mu...](https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ofc/d/personal-assistant-must-
love/6256376954.html)

